# Best X58 / i7 motherboard .....



## erebusting

I know there is a thread similar to this one, but it does not address my questions/concerns and also does not answer my question very clearly....

I was wondering about which i7 motherboard I should get (Isn't x58 the best available right now?..if not thats why I posted x58 / i7 )....I was trying to decide on a few different brands / models...
Gigabyte EXTREME 
Gigabyte ud4p
Gigabyte ud5 
?
those are the ones I have looked at the most, then I started thinking about EVGA, and alot of people tell me about the ASUS p6t, but I dont really think the p6t is the best ....

I like how the gigabytes can hold up to 24gb ram and so that would leave room for expansion in the future...also I like how the PCI E slots are spaced out well, and for the EXTREME - I like the extra northbridge heatsink and also how it is ready for water cooling (Which I will not do now, but in the future it might be an option for me...)...I do intend to overclock, but on AIR for starters until I move on to water (thats if I even do).....also about the ud5 I like how it has the same northbridge/southbridge heatsinks except for the water cooling part, and the ud4p looks like it might not cool as well as those...I like the dual bios as well...also I like the on board buttons for power etc -but it is not necessary if there is a better board.....also I like how its supposed to be "ultra durable 3"...as well as the back plate on the cpu slot for support/added cooling....the prices seem decent -but I am willing to spend no more than 400 for a good board -I just want the BEST one.....Also I would like to do quad sli...also looks/colors are not a deciding factor for me-it doesnt matter because if it is the best then *it is the best...*
not sure what more information I can give I think I kinda maxed it out -lol sorry-...
Can you guys help me out?...give me ideas at least or experiences you have had, or maybe even what you notice about one thats better than the other, etc...also looks/colors are not a deciding factor for me-it doesnt matter because if it is the best then *it is the best...*

differences I noticed from gigabytes site: the ud4p does not have the "hybrid silent pipe 2", but has some kind of better "security" supposedly....and the ud5 does not have  either (at least listed in the specs on the gigabyte website)....thats all I noticed from the specs -that I can think of ATM-..

I just want to get the best board possible so I will not have any regrets...


----------



## just a noob

look for the evga x58 classified then, or the rampage 2 extreme


----------



## jevery

In case you haven't read, Intel X58 Roundup: Six $300+ Platforms Compared. Might help you decide.


----------



## erebusting

just a noob said:


> look for the evga x58 classified then, or the rampage 2 extreme



I cant find it for sale anywhere ...? sounds nice though!.....
only supports 12gb ram, wish it was 24 =\...I like how it has 3x more gold on the cpu slot....also I like how it has (i think its) 4 pci e slots ?....and how they are spaced out well...I noticed you can use an extra gpu for only physics which I think is nice (I am not sure if other cards allow that)....The pulsating E is nice also, but like I said -looks are not a deciding factor for me...

any other suggestions?....I fail to see just where the rampage mobo surpasses the others I mentioned except for its onboard buttons (joystick, on, off, clear cmos)...which other mobo's have as well (minus the joystick) ....?
I would like something able to use 24 gb of ram....-I believe that is somewhat future proof for me- ....and if possible something that supports IDE? (I know that sounds ridiculous..but I have some special dvd drives I would like to use....else I would just get an external kit)....but something that I want to know is I noticed theese mobos all support raid -now I am new to the whole raid thing-but I was wondering if I would have to use a raid controller card to use raid on them? or is the controller integrated into the motherboard ?...


----------



## just a noob

the the evga is supposed to be the best clocking board, but i haven't really seen anything that supports that, the rampage is also a great clocking board(it holds a lot of good clocks at least) anyway, 24gb of ram would probably be pretty close to useless, i mean by the time that you can utilize all 24 gb's of ram, the core i7 system is probably going to be equivalent to a pentium 4 and 2gb's of ram


----------



## erebusting

just a noob said:


> the the evga is supposed to be the best clocking board, but i haven't really seen anything that supports that, the rampage is also a great clocking board(it holds a lot of good clocks at least) anyway, 24gb of ram would probably be pretty close to useless, i mean by the time that you can utilize all 24 gb's of ram, the core i7 system is probably going to be equivalent to a pentium 4 and 2gb's of ram


I hope at least the 1366 slot is still being used for newer cpus! (probably not though..haha)
but yea that does sound right, but also I do kind of like the idea of 24gb being there maybe ill just upgrade to at least 16gb (even though that is not divisible by 3 -just for example i guess)...? or something over 12 at least.... maybe 15?..idk kind of confused now -but I wonder how much a difference it would make to use 24gb vs 12gb in the same setup...?

also do you think I would notice a difference by using the evga classified vs say the gigabyte extreme? (considering the 150 price difference and that I dont believe I will be overclocking like crazy--4ghz is nice enough for me, even 3.6 sounds decent....but anyways I just want stability-and longevity of the life of the cpu)...


----------



## just a noob

go for the gigabyte then, you just wanted the best board  those reccomendations are mainly to my needs, though, so they might not be the same for you. in other words, whatever floats your boat


----------



## erebusting

just a noob said:


> go for the gigabyte then, you just wanted the best board  those reccomendations are mainly to my needs, though, so they might not be the same for you. in other words, whatever floats your boat



yeah, I do want the best board- and the evga classified looks as though it definitely has the potential to be the best-when is it supposed to come out though?....and how did you find out about it because I would like to know how to learn about the newest tech like that! =)


----------



## just a noob

it was out as of yesterday, demand is high, and supply is short, so it might be hard to come by, no idea where i found it out, and heres the link


----------



## erebusting

just a noob said:


> it was out as of yesterday, demand is high, and supply is short, so it might be hard to come by, no idea where i found it out, and heres the link




Are you sure it was out since yesterday?  I do not see it anywhere even listed as 'out of stock' ....

I like that motherboard, but Im thinking-Should I just go for the gigabyte ud5 or extreme? like is it really worth an extra 100-150 ?...


----------



## CdnAudiophile

erebusting said:


> Are you sure it was out since yesterday?  I do not see it anywhere even listed as 'out of stock' ....
> 
> I like that motherboard, but Im thinking-Should I just go for the gigabyte ud5 or extreme? like is it really worth an extra 100-150 ?...



How about the P6t Workstation board? It has the ability as well to do tri sli. The only thing would be you would have to water cool one card to fit another for physx but it is possible to do. It`s also only 369.99 and has alot of features. I would have bought it if it was out when I bought mine and watercool everything. It would look awesome with a blue coolant and UV lights.


----------



## erebusting

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> How about the P6t Workstation board? It has the ability as well to do tri sli. The only thing would be you would have to water cool one card to fit another for physx but it is possible to do. It`s also only 369.99 and has alot of features. I would have bought it if it was out when I bought mine and watercool everything. It would look awesome with a blue coolant and UV lights.



I hear bad things about p6t's and then good things, and im like wth? lol....man, but yeah I am new to the idea of water cooling and have never done a water cooling system in my life, but I can always learn in the future so idk....that sounds like a good idea, but do you think I could do quad sli (2x295's) and an extra card for physics on a board like the gigabyte extreme?...or would I be able to use one 295 and a seperate card for physics like a 9800gt (or whichever would be better) ...?

BTW - I cant seem to find the board you are talking about anywhere -P6t Workstation board ?...


----------



## CdnAudiophile

erebusting said:


> I hear bad things about p6t's and then good things, and im like wth? lol....man, but yeah I am new to the idea of water cooling and have never done a water cooling system in my life, but I can always learn in the future so idk....that sounds like a good idea, but do you think I could do quad sli (2x295's) and an extra card for physics on a board like the gigabyte extreme?...or would I be able to use one 295 and a seperate card for physics like a 9800gt (or whichever would be better) ...?
> 
> BTW - I cant seem to find the board you are talking about anywhere -P6t Workstation board ?...



I mean P6T6 and here`s a link : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131358 It has 3 16x PCI-E lanes for tri sli or 2 295`s with a card for physx (It could use a 285 for Physx because it can hold a double slot card)

Yes you can use 2 295`s and a 9800gt but 2 295`s are not better than 3 285`s. Physx only works in some games and not all. I would rather have more GPU power. Physx is just a bonus.


----------



## just a noob

actually, i don't think you can use two 295's along with a 9800gt for physx, mainly because the most cores that games support(on average) is 4(might also be vista) if you were to do something like folding on the gpus on the other hand, you could fill all 6 slots up with 9800gt's and use those


----------



## Archangel

as far as I've heard the Rampage Extreme is a better board than the evga.    either way, the differences are neglectable, and like you said, you're not really going to be overclocking, so if there is a difference, it wouldnt matter at all.
you want the best of the best hardware, you're paying a load extra by getting a board that great for overclocking (and is even advertized with for that)  and then you're not going to use it. might aswell buy not the best of the best, but a slightly less good one, and save half the money. (because 40GHz on i7 should be doable with any half decent board as far as I know. )


----------



## erebusting

Archangel said:


> as far as I've heard the Rampage Extreme is a better board than the evga.    either way, the differences are neglectable, and like you said, you're not really going to be overclocking, so if there is a difference, it wouldnt matter at all.
> you want the best of the best hardware, you're paying a load extra by getting a board that great for overclocking (and is even advertized with for that)  and then you're not going to use it. might aswell buy not the best of the best, but a slightly less good one, and save half the money. (because 40GHz on i7 should be doable with any half decent board as far as I know. )



no actually I believe I said "I will not be overclocking too much" i.e. like 4+ghz --at least for the time being...and D4MN! 40GHZ i7? WHEEEEEEW What are you using for cooling? dry ice? lol...but yeah I think you meant 4.0ghz ? ....thats nice if it is doable on a half decent board, but I would like the best so I could push it further in the future or at least have the best features available at my fingertips...and by evga-are you referring to the evga classified? it seems to be very different from the other  x58 evga boards....


----------



## CdnAudiophile

just a noob said:


> actually, i don't think you can use two 295's along with a 9800gt for physx, mainly because the most cores that games support(on average) is 4(might also be vista) if you were to do something like folding on the gpus on the other hand, you could fill all 6 slots up with 9800gt's and use those



Here's a article with BFG's computer at CES. It has 2 295's plus a 285 for physx. http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/01/05/bfg-techs-new-phobos-high-end-system-looks-amazing/


----------



## erebusting

I wonder when the x58 classified is really going to come out!?....
would you guys say that the Asus p6t6 ws revolution board (not p6t by the way)....is better than the gigabyte extreme board? maybe you could tell me any cons vs pros that you noticed?...or just recommened a whole other board...


----------



## just a noob

you just need to know where to look(evga is also selling directly on site, i think i linked to it): http://www.motherboardpro.com/EVGA-X58-3X-SLI-Classified-141-BL-E759-A1-p-1285.html and the p6t6 isn't really for overclocking as far as a know(not that many options in bios) being that its a workstation board, and they want the most stable thing they can have, they're almost the same, except the p6t6 has nf200 chips, for full bandwidth with tri sli, and it also has way more many pcie 2.0 x16 slots


----------



## jper1679

erebusting said:


> yeah, I do want the best board- and the evga classified looks as though it definitely has the potential to be the best-when is it supposed to come out though?....and how did you find out about it because I would like to know how to learn about the newest tech like that! =)




The only difference between the EVGA X58 3X SLI and the EVGA X58 3X SLI Classified is that you pay 200$ more for the look, one less USB port... I'm not really sure if it worth it.
I bought the EVGA x58 (not the classified) and I have problem with triple-channel. I use 1600 MHz OCZ Gold (3x 2048) and all the stick work fine separately and in pair, but not in triple-channel... I'm considering changing it for P6T Deluxe or a P6T6 WS Revolution.
Maybe the Asus Rampage II GENE might be good for some of you : it has almost the same feature and look as the Rampage II Extreme but for nearly half the price...


----------



## just a noob

the classified has more overclockability(is that a word?), an additional pcie x16 slot, and an nf200 chip(enables full x16 bandwidth with tri sli) and the gene also has almost half of the expansion slots(although it is still a great board)


----------



## DarthJonny

ASUS boards are the most stable boards i think. go with the P6T. 
your spending way too much on ram aswell, you dont need more maybe 8GB right now im building my own gaming pc and im only going with 6GB.
and also i dont think there is a board that could even fit a quad sli set-up, even if that would run you up alot of money, but if you do want a good graphics system i would go with a nVidia GTX 295. theres not much else you would need only having one of those.


----------



## ganzey

heres THE BEST. http://www.evga.com/products/moreinfo.asp?pn=170-BL-E762-A1


----------



## just a noob

7 month old thread bump ftw


----------



## bomberboysk

just a noob said:


> 7 month old thread bump ftw


6 months and some odd days In 13 days it will be 7 months


----------



## Bodaggit23

Why do threads never get pruned?


----------

